

What’s worked and what hasn’t: Commission on payments - breck
http://reinventing.schoolofeverything.com/whats-worked-and-what-hasnt-commission-on-payments/

======
JacobAldridge
The comparison to eBay is a good one - this sounds similar to the reasons
touted for eBay not integrating (or, ultimately, receiving value for) their
Skype investment.

When you make it easy to put the seller and purchaser in a relationship - and
teaching / tutoring basically does that as part of the product - then you make
it easy for them to pay each other direct. They're not being unethical - it's
just that it's harder for them to pay you than not, which isn't a great
position for you to be in.

I look forward to the stories of other models. Thanks for sharing.

